# my filter



## kumas0115 (May 1, 2011)

can somone please help, my filter wen i first had it it was nice and quite, cleaned it last month (yes everything put togever in the right place) put it back and then it wen nosieyer,but i left it like it,then today i cleaned it again and now its even louder, what can it be now i carnt have it on cuz its doing my head in i will never sleep with that noise please help???


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, either something didn't get put back exactly in the right place/way/alignment, or you got an air bubble stuck someplace. Either of those will result in a lot of noise.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe the impeller was inserted the wrong way up...it's easy to do that, try flipping it again and see it that's correct. Make sure it's not rubbing or vibrating against something else. TOS is also on the money that an air bubble can be stuck. 

On a side note, you really don't need to clean a filter much, besides replacing carbon pads or various media you insert.


----------

